# Nadira Shawl



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

I finally finished my latest design called Nadira. Believe it, or not! I am hoping to have the pattern published in a couple of weeks, but since I know what a few of you have been asking about it, I just blocked it last night and took pics today. So here she is.... I hope she was worth the wait....

I used Miss Babs Yasmin yarn, about 750 yards, on US3s, and the shawl measures 68" x 34".


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Ok, Dee. I'm ready. I have my yarn, needles, just waiting for the pattern. It's gorgeous like all of your designs. I can hardly wait!!!


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fabulous! As usual.


----------



## Vickie2249 (Mar 13, 2012)

That is exquisite ... how much will the pattern be?? xoxox


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

She's just so beautiful! Can't wait for pattern. BTW I am plugging along on both my Ashton and Alexandra. Due to some serious trembling of the hands I can only knit a couple of rows a day. But I am still at it! I will finish every single shawl that I have dreamed of doing! Thanks so much!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh,my! Is that beautiful!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful. That second picture with the irises makes it look ethereal. I can't wait for the pattern to come out and get started.

Sue


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

Dee,
Your work is lovely, and the design is truley amazing.
Btw who designed this? LOL
Robin


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Very funny, Robin. Very funny! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

OOh! I have been studying the layout on the couch and the different designs in the "squares" is absolutely wonderful. I could just look at this all day!


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

Fabulous, Dee.....since purple is my color, I think that it belongs to me, right? isn't my name on it somewhere? lol, guess I will just have to make one,


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Another gorgeous creation, Dee! Wow! Love it!


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Another stunning creation! Love it!


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Another gem! Lovely!


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi Cathy. Hopefully dee will get a chuckle. Robin
Night gals


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks so much! You all are very kind. I'm so glad you like the shawl.

FYI, this pattern is going to have an extra section of charts called "Design Your Own Shawl." Notice that the lattice diamonds have either plain stockinette, a flower or a diamond in them. There will be the option to mix and match these motifs however you like, and even a version with the body being all stockinette for some nice travel knitting, but with the fancy border. And the shawl size can be easily made bigger or smaller, and can be knit in lace or fingering weight.

Since I've noticed that a lot of people like to customize their shawls and knit a couple different versions of the same pattern with different yarn, I thought this would be a nice way to get more mileage out of the pattern.



terrachroma said:


> Hi Cathy. Hopefully dee will get a chuckle. Robin
> Night gals


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: you!


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi Imozabeads - like you, due to aches and pains, I am a slow knitter. I have just started Ashton (my
first shawl), and like you I fully intend to knit all of Dee's shawls. So we will work slowly together. Keep smiling, Ada.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

I only have 4 rows left on my Alex and was all set to start Elizabeth next but oh my ---- Nadira is beautiful! Now I have to really make a hard choice. Debi


----------



## mccreamg (Oct 2, 2011)

This one is amazing. And we can expect the pattern when? I can't wait. I just love your patterns. PM me when it is available if that is at all possible.
thanks
T


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

terrachroma said:


> Dee,
> Your work is lovely, and the design is truley amazing.
> Btw who designed this? LOL
> Robin


Oh, I get it now. It's a joke, right? Having a senior moment at the moment. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Dee, I love it!!! Waiting for the pattern and KAL. I have 2 skeins of Miss Babs Yet in Phlox color, which I think will be perfect!!!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Why can't this thread become the KAL :?:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness!!, I have been waiting for your new pattern it is just absolutely beautiful. I have looked at Madeleinetosh Silk Lace yarn it is 1000 yds so I plan to use it for this absolutely waited for pattern!! Give me your thoughts...I can't standit!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Oooooooh, Dee, Nadira is gorgeous!!!!! She certainly is worth the wait. Did you use fingersng weight or lace weight yarn? Thanks for Sharing. ;0)


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nadira is wonderful! When will you be putting the pattern out?


----------



## bellamimi5 (Dec 10, 2011)

So, so pretty! And, love the color! Well done, you!


----------



## Amylynn1345 (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow! Just gorgeous! Still trying to get up the nerve to start the Ashton! I have downloaded the pattern and am looking for some beautiful yarn. Dee you do such beautiful work!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Dee that's so beautiful,cant wait to see the printed chart,you chose a beauiful blue as well.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

So pretty! Can't wait to get the pattern!
Vicki


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I respect your judgement. What is a simple beginner shawl? I'd love to try one but I'm afraid I may not be ready to try. Thank you. :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

Stunning. :thumbup:


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

OMGosh, you guys! I have been all over missbabs.com website and have found some absolutely gorgeous palettes from which to choose lace, fingering and sock weight yarns. They also carry DK, worsteds, bulky, roving and Aran weights. The monochromatics are pricey at $44.00, but each hank of the monochromatics palette is a whopping 1,250 yards! Half-hanks are also available.

I have looked at these three palettes so far:
1) Monochromatics (semi-solids)
2) Hand-dyed (softly subtle variegations)
3) Hand-painted (highly variegated, striking colorways)

Cannot seem to find prices for each palette offered, so I emailed them. Maybe I'm just too tired right now, and perhaps fresher eyes in the morning will be able to see better.

Beautiful colorways all over the place. Hope this helps a bit, seeing as how Dee knitted her Nadira in Miss Babs Yasmin Lace Wt. From the online palette pics, it seems to me she may have used the monochromatic color named Lilacs. It's a dark purple, resembling the pics she posted. Don't know for sure.

Here's the link: http://www.missbabs.com

Nitey-nite, y'all. xo


----------



## csbstar (Feb 1, 2011)

Lovely!!!


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

If you're not sure what to do with it, I'll send you my address! lol. It's lovely!


----------



## trees139 (Apr 16, 2012)

Wow that is stunning xx


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

Just beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Dee, another gorgeous shawl! Just waiting for the pattern to go on sale. Your designs are just so amazing. Like several others here I intend to do them all, it will just take me a while. Just started chart 2a on my practice Ashton after 7 repeats of chart 2. So much fun, just wish I could knit faster. Hugs!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Another beautiful shawl to add to my list. I'm just learning lace knitting from charts, so I have a long way to go but having a fun time on my journey.


----------



## helen4930 (Dec 21, 2011)

Utterly utterly beautiful! And your blocking is perfection itself.


----------



## Lea (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you thank you for that link! However, my credit card is smoking due to overuse! LOL What beautiful yarn!


----------



## grammasandi (Apr 10, 2012)

WOW !!!!!!


stevieland said:


> I finally finished my latest design called Nadira. Believe it, or not! I am hoping to have the pattern published in a couple of weeks, but since I know what a few of you have been asking about it, I just blocked it last night and took pics today. So here she is.... I hope she was worth the wait....
> 
> I used Miss Babs Yasmin yarn, about 750 yards, on US3s, and the shawl measures 68" x 34".


 :shock: :idea: :thumbup:


----------



## Margaritaz (Feb 4, 2011)

As usual.....beautiful


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow! Dee-
Its amazing how you do this!!! Just love it!!!! And the color!!
Thank you for all your time a patience with us!!!
Your a dear!


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow another piece of art. Waiting for the pattern


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for this link!!


GrannyGoode said:


> OMGosh, you guys! I have been all over missbabs.com website and have found some absolutely gorgeous palettes from which to choose lace, fingering and sock weight yarns. They also carry DK, worsteds, bulky, roving and Aran weights. The monochromatics are pricey at $44.00, but each hank of the monochromatics palette is a whopping 1,250 yards! Half-hanks are also available.
> 
> I have looked at these three palettes so far:
> 1) Monochromatics (semi-solids)
> ...


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

fabulous!


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

You are incredibly talented and so clever to create something so beautiful. I am yet to try lacework but all this support and all the examples here always seem to lead back to you. I am in awe of your skills and drive!! Beautiful work filled with love!


----------



## emandskysmom (Nov 13, 2011)

Another beautiful design, cannot wait til I can buy this


----------



## new knitter (Mar 19, 2011)

Amazingly beautiful. is it appropriate for beginner?


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

Sooooo beautiful! Your work is just amazing! Just started to "really" knit and have been working on basics, but I plan to try one of your patterns in the future. Thanks so much for sharing your talents!


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

What stunning shawl.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful and the color is great!


----------



## QHMom (Jun 6, 2011)

Dont which is better: the beautiful pattern or the gorgeous color!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## aranita (Mar 15, 2012)

Well I am ready.....whenever you are!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh my goodness Dee. That is gorgeous!!! I will have to make one. I love that color.


----------



## SimplyGran (Jul 9, 2011)

As always, Dee, it's a beautiful pattern. I was thinking, probably because of the color, it's a regal shawl and aren't you ever so clever to photograph it among the colorful Iris. Nadira is surrounded by her purple and white Ladies in Waiting. Great pics. Thank you.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

This is beautiful! Just what I've been looking for!
I've not knitted lace before (lot's of crochet but not knitting).
Hoping if I join the KAL I can do this.


----------



## Elizabethan (Apr 6, 2012)

lovely, love the pic in the garden.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow,Dee!Gorgeous design as usual.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

WOW Dee another masterpiece from your very inspirational hands. It is just beautiful, and what a lovely colour. Leonora.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

Dee,
I am very new to knitting but have seen your work many times here on KP. Your shawls are almost too beautiful for words.
I can only hope that I will someday be able to knit well enought to attempt one of your lovely creations. 
I love the color you chose, and as usual the work you did is more than amazing.
I only wish I could figure out how to read the charts. For some reason I just dont get the charts and it keeps me from being able to do some patterns.
I will keep teaching myself to knit, and practicing my stitches, and maybe one day I will be able to knit things this stunningly beautiful.
I am in awe!!! 
Bobbie


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

What a beauty! You must be very proud of your work. Well done!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh yeah! Awesome! Can not wait!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Like the others, it's gorgeous!! Perhaps you can help me. I've been very afraid to do a lace shawl. I don't think my skills are up to it. Yet I want to do one for my daughter. Any suggestions?


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

You create such BEAUTIFUL shawls! I'm on my first - Ashton w/tutorial - and am loving the challenge. Can't wait to finish it so I can start another of your wonderful creations. I'm addicted!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

rozzi80 said:


> ......When will you be putting the pattern out?





mccreamg said:


> .... And we can expect the pattern when? I can't wait. .....


I am hoping (fingers crossed here!) to publish within about two weeks. The actual test knitting is just about done, and I just have to finalize the formatting and send to the tech editor.

It looks as though there is enough interest to do this one as my next KAL.... so I figure to start that around the same time.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Dee, your Nadira Shawl is exquisite!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Sandiego said:


> ...Did you use fingersng weight or lace weight yarn? Thanks for Sharing. ;0)


This one is done in lace weight, but the shawl can certainly be done in fingering. The charts will allow you to customize the size and the design. I think this pattern may go to a whooping 20+ pages, like a little book! (In advance, anyone reading this don't be scared about how many pages--you don't need all those pages to knit the shawl that I pictured here!) This is due to the extra complete section of charts that allow for design customization.

I was also asked about the price, I am thinking it will be no more than my other ones, probably $6.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Beautiful, your work is God sent.
Best wishes


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

looking forward to this shawl. Haven't attempted any yet, but they are definitely on my bucket list


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

kelloggb said:


> Dee,
> I am very new to knitting but have seen your work many times here on KP. Your shawls are almost too beautiful for words.
> I can only hope that I will someday be able to knit well enought to attempt one of your lovely creations.
> I love the color you chose, and as usual the work you did is more than amazing.
> I only wish I could figure out how to read the charts. For some reason I just dont get the charts and it keeps me from being able to do some patterns...Bobbie





snoozi_suzi said:


> I respect your judgement. What is a simple beginner shawl? I'd love to try one but I'm afraid I may not be ready to try. Thank you. :?: :?: :?: :?:





Dlclose said:


> Like the others, it's gorgeous!! Perhaps you can help me. I've been very afraid to do a lace shawl. I don't think my skills are up to it. Yet I want to do one for my daughter. Any suggestions?


I thought I'd answer all three of you at once, and anyone who would like to try their hand at knitting a shawl like this eventually.

Why not try my free Ashton Shawlette pattern? It has a nice tutorial that teaches chart reading, and has extra sections on lace knitting tips and how to block. There is also a KAL going on. It started in early Dec. but there are still a few knitting it and you can always PM me with questions. It was written specifically as a first lace shawl.

Here is the pattern:

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2011/12/27/1325028873464-ashton_shawl_dec2011_final_kp.pdf

Here is the KAL link:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-46154-1.html

Once you do Ashton, there is no reason you could not knit this pattern. Trust me!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

And to everyone who has been so kind with their words of support--I cannot thank you enough. This site has been my inspiration and I don't think I would have been an official "designer" if it wasn't for your encouragement of my efforts.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous.Never thought that someday I would want to make a shawl.But now I can't get enough of them.Can't wait till you have the pattern for this one ready for sale.


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

You out did your self this time. I can hardly wait for the pattern. I have two of your shawls on the needles now so will wait until I finish these before I start a new one. But will get the patten as soon as its ready.You are just so wonderful with your designs.Just a pleasure to knit with them.


----------



## Quitnknit (Jun 8, 2011)

Dee - It is stunning - can hardly wait to get the pattern!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Sandiego said:
> 
> 
> > ...Did you use fingersng weight or lace weight yarn? Thanks for Sharing. ;0)
> ...


Dee, thanks for the info. I can't wait to get started! ;0)


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## katrinka (Sep 27, 2011)

It's so beautiful Dee! 
My favorite aspect of your designs is the ratio of 'closed' (st st) stitches in proportion to the lace openwork. I like the geometric patterns, especially w/the motif options you are including in _Nadira_.
I want to try it, but haven't knit the _Ashton_ yet. My idea is to make (@ least) one of them w/beads. Already got yarn: MadelineTosh lace in _Amber Trinket_, & (size 6 Toho) beads.
Thanx for _teaching us_ how to create our own lovely shawls!
kat


----------



## clwise (May 19, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

One question...are you also offering this in a shawlette size? A KAL is warranted!!! Yeay!!!


stevieland said:


> rozzi80 said:
> 
> 
> > ......When will you be putting the pattern out?
> ...


----------



## Gamquilter (Dec 29, 2011)

Truly a beautiful creation.......


----------



## yarnsmything (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi, Absolutely beautiful! Love the color. I have a question. What size needles are you suggesting? I think that I will need another one. The heads up on the size would allow us to order one if necessary and be ready for the KAL. I am new to doing shawls and love your designs. Most all of the KALs have started well before I started doing your shawls. I have done Ashton and now on the Wilshire. I am just having a ball doing this. Thanks so much for great design inspiration. I will be anxious to get in on the beginning of the KAL


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Dee - if we are your inspiration, we have fulfilled a very important purpose in life. Without you, a number of us would never have even attempted a shawl. So another "thank you" from me and I am sure the rest of us on KP with you.


----------



## BubbyJ (May 10, 2011)

So pretty , but I think too complicated for me...also very big! Congrats on another beautiful piece of art!


----------



## aebooks (Apr 25, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## JanIann (May 2, 2012)

Oh, that is just beautiful!


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh Dee another beautiful and gorgeouse masterpiece!!!! I will have to put this on my list. Thank you for all your hard work and effort to bring us these gorgeous creations.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I finally finished my latest design called Nadira. Believe it, or not! I am hoping to have the pattern published in a couple of weeks, but since I know what a few of you have been asking about it, I just blocked it last night and took pics today. So here she is.... I hope she was worth the wait....
> 
> I used Miss Babs Yasmin yarn, about 750 yards, on US3s, and the shawl measures 68" x 34".
> 
> There you go again Dee another beautiful smasher. I love the colour.


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Just spectacular...it's a dream.


----------



## Lydia (Jan 31, 2011)

Its beautiful another one to add to my shawl collection of yours


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

STUNNING! Awesome job!


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

Dee, yet another beautiful shawl! Congratulations! You are doing beautiful work; both designing and knitting!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I finally finished my latest design called Nadira. Believe it, or not! I am hoping to have the pattern published in a couple of weeks, but since I know what a few of you have been asking about it, I just blocked it last night and took pics today. So here she is.... I hope she was worth the wait....
> 
> I used Miss Babs Yasmin yarn, about 750 yards, on US3s, and the shawl measures 68" x 34".


Dee are you going to have written instructions also?


----------



## Sharky (Mar 7, 2012)

stevieland said:


> I finally finished my latest design called Nadira. Believe it, or not! I am hoping to have the pattern published in a couple of weeks, but since I know what a few of you have been asking about it, I just blocked it last night and took pics today. So here she is.... I hope she was worth the wait....
> 
> I used Miss Babs Yasmin yarn, about 750 yards, on US3s, and the shawl measures 68" x 34".


It is so beautiful, love the color for spring! You do such grand work.


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

Love it. Can hardly wait for the published pattern.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

It's really beautiful,,,congrats on another beauty!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Dee, Your Nadira is breath taking, a masterpiece, so worth the wait.

So we have 2 weeks to finish the shawls on our needles and buy yarn to make our own version of Nadira. I can hear the needles clicking faster already.


----------



## Maggie Mae (Jun 9, 2011)

Dee, that is absolutely beautiful. Your designs are spectacular. I'm plugging away on my Ashton (I've already frogged it once completely and a few rows at a time on other occasions.) I seem to be having problems with my stitch count which surprises me because I am an experienced knitter. I am being persistent though!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> One question...are you also offering this in a shawlette size? A KAL is warranted!!! Yeay


There will be a shawlette size, a larger size and the ability to use those size differences to choose either to use lace weight or fingering weight. And like I mentioned earlier, you can customize the pattern as you change the size, so, for example, if you like the little flowers inside the lattice, you can do the whole body like that, or you can do all plain, or alternate diamonds and flowers, whatever order you like.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

When are you going to write a book? You certainly have the talent! Think of how many of us here would line up to get it!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

yarnsmything said:


> Hi, Absolutely beautiful! Love the color. I have a question. What size needles are you suggesting? I think that I will need another one. The heads up on the size would allow us to order one if necessary and be ready for the KAL...


If using lace weight, then a US3 or US4. For fingering weight, then a US 5 or US6....



crjc said:


> Dee are you going to have written instructions also?


No, it will be the usual big charts with detailed instructions on using/reading the charts.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Very pretty! Good luck with your publishing. Carlyta


----------



## beverley57 (Apr 25, 2012)

wow!! thats beautiful, wish i could make something as nice as that


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> When are you going to write a book? You certainly have the talent! Think of how many of us here would line up to get it!


You are so nice!!! I would love to write a book, maybe when I retire. This day job really gets in my way sometimes!!! And housework :evil: (although my home is not looking quite as **** and span since I began my design career), and my poor husband wanting a home cooked meal now and then :roll: and some non-knitting related attention. (Even though I will admit that he actually helped me a bit on the design of this shawl, giving me opinions regarding motif placement for a second here or there when he looked up from his "important" football reading.)


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Ooh Ahh.. beautiful. first i shall attempt the Ashton, then Alexander Then this beautiful creation.


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

Dee, your "Nadira" is so beautiful. Your designs are unique, real works of art. I have no choice, I will have to add it to my projects. So I'll think of you often over the coming months. LOL


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

GASP!!! It is beautiful! I've yet to go beyond feather and fan, but I do understand that you are the lace angel here. I am so amazed by people who create such beautiful patterns (more than I am amazed by people who can knit them). 
I love this site!!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

To all of you who are a little intimidated by the lace; like Dee has said in the past, if you can knit, purl, do yo's and decrease, then you can knit lace. Please don't be intimidated by the charts. I used to look at them and just cringe! Not anymore! I have two physical challenges that sometime negatively impact my knitting ability. But I am determined that I am going to knit every single one of Dee's shawls! So, hop on board and give it a whirl! YOU CAN DO THIS!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Very, very beautiful! You are so very talented! I love seeing your designs and hope someday to be advanced enough to make them, too.


----------



## SimplyGran (Jul 9, 2011)

Plague said:


> GASP!!! It is beautiful! I've yet to go beyond feather and fan, but I do understand that you are the lace angel here. I am so amazed by people who create such beautiful patterns (more than I am amazed by people who can knit them).
> I love this site!!


I have to agree with every word of your posting, here, Plague. Lace Angel, hmmmmm? I believe you're correct. Ooooh! Such pressure Dee is under now that you've given her a Title. LOL Some people have talent to create; some have talent to make those created patterns and others (like me) are admirer's. I applaud you all.


----------



## fly2lln (Nov 5, 2011)

Amazing work. And not just the knitting. I KNOW it takes time to block that hard work out so that the detail is exhibited. Amazing work!


----------



## fly2lln (Nov 5, 2011)

OMGosh! On top of beautiful stitches, and perfect blocking you actually created the pattern too????? I am stunned. You really are amazing!!!


----------



## RED2nd (Nov 5, 2011)

I have to agree with the book suggestion, Dee. Especially given the great instructions you provide on reading charts, getting started, blocking, etc. And of course your wonderful patterns! Something to think about.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

love the colour


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful and I love the color you chose for this one too.


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

Another one of Dee's shawls to add to my bucket list. Guess I'll just have to live longer! Thanks, Dee.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

OMGoodness Dee...words cannot describe your "new" shawl creation...I can start with absolutely GORGEOUS..beyond exception.
I was just looking at my knitting guild magazine this morning ...I saw a few generic triangular shawl patterns and thought...geez..these are just too plain..what an insult to their readers..
And further thought ..OMGoodness ..wonder why Dee does NOT have her shawl patterns published..
This really happened LOL...weird huh?

God Bless you for all your creative talent and motivation with your amazing shawl patterns!

And to think...Dee is one of our KP sisters!!!!!

Camilla


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> To all of you who are a little intimidated by the lace; like Dee has said in the past, if you can knit, purl, do yo's and decrease, then you can knit lace. Please don't be intimidated by the charts. I used to look at them and just cringe! Not anymore! I have two physical challenges that sometime negatively impact my knitting ability. But I am determined that I am going to knit every single one of Dee's shawls! So, hop on board and give it a whirl! YOU CAN DO THIS!


What she said! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

As always, another beautiful design, Dee. I hope to jump right in and give one a go soon. Never followed a graph before. Need to get over intimidation. This and socks are on my bucket list.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Once again another stunning design!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful design.


----------



## Nannanna (Jun 16, 2011)

You are so talented...thank you for letting us "drool"


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

So happy to see familiar faces from our first Ashton KAL (Shawlettes) and so many new ones "bitten" by Dee's lace bug...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

W!! That will be exciting and a new challenge!! I am up for it.


stevieland said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > One question...are you also offering this in a shawlette size? A KAL is warranted!!! Yeay
> ...


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Another winner! nice design. You know ditto to what everyone else expressed!


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

SunsetKnitting said:


> So happy to see familiar faces from our first Ashton KAL (Shawlettes) and so many new ones "bitten" by Dee's lace bug...


It looks as if our 'family' is growing!! :lol: :lol:

Brill Dee, absolutely brilliant, got the yarn, ready when you are.

Jan xx


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Another beautiful shawl Dee. When will you post if for sale?


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

*"Lace Angel"* . . . . yep, it fits Dee perfectly!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

You gals are the best! Wow. Like Sunset said, it is wonderful to see our growing family of lace enthusiasts. I have to keep doing these KALs because I would be so lonely without checking in all the time....

I promise next KAL after Nadira will be a shape other than triangular. I am personally obsessed with them, but I will come up with something different, maybe a semi circle or rectangular... not sure yet. Have to wait until the spirit moves me... which just means that I have to get my butt in gear and start thinking really hard and making little dots swirl around in my head for a while.

Revan, it will be out in a couple of weeks.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

That new shape IS after Glenallen......Right?


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2011)

Another very beautiful shawl!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> That new shape IS after Glenallen......Right?


Yes Ma'am!


----------



## SweetLorraine (Oct 22, 2011)

Nadira KAL...yep, I can't resist. I will certainly be reading and admiring before I get the chance to knit one. BUT...I am sure that I will do so. Going to WEB's in a couple of weeks, gotta stock up on the good stuff while their anniversary sale is on!


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

stevieland said:


> DanaKay said:
> 
> 
> > That new shape IS after Glenallen......Right?
> ...


YES!!!!!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Dee, I am now working on my first Ashton and have finally figured out the charts. I never thought I would ever be making a shawl. Can't wait to try all of the others.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> > DanaKay said:
> ...


You are going to keep us all busy. Nice to have at least two more shawls to look forward to. At this rate, Nanciann will be getting her 52 shawls!
Sue


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey now...most important is kissing babies and knitting...housework will keep lol

Besides I read somewhere where housework makes us ugly! lol

Now hubby is another story entirely...
After almoat 28 years of marriage...men still stump me sometimes...they give mixed messages lol



stevieland said:


> vjh1530 said:
> 
> 
> > When are you going to write a book? You certainly have the talent! Think of how many of us here would line up to get it!
> ...


----------



## Jerseyfarmor (Apr 10, 2012)

That is very pretty, waiting for the pattern!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

I love it! It is so beautiful, just like the others. My goal is to make at least one of each of your designs. Still on the Ashton! )


----------



## Annette's forum (Oct 9, 2011)

You are TRULY talented, it is a beautiful shawl and the pattern is impressive.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

very pretty!!


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

Beautiful design.


----------



## gmfair (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm in line for the pattern...............everything ready to go.................Thank you Dee............soon I will have a "wall" of shawls...........


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

WoW!


----------



## GermaineL (Apr 24, 2011)

WOW! AND FABULOUS!


----------



## Quilter Girl (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh My! It's gorgeous. I've got the yarn and needles, just waiting for the pattern.
Dee, you are really an exceptional designer. Your patterns are the best when it comes to knitting lace. :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> > DanaKay said:
> ...


Whew! Had me going there for a minute!


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Whooo-hoo! I just finished my alexandra last night and was so lonely missing my lace work, I cast on Stella Luna this morning. If I hurry and get her done in the next couple weeks, I should be right in time for Nadira. And I can hardly wait for Glenallen! At least one of these is going to be in silk --- perfect for summer. Thanks Dee!


----------



## momrnbk (Nov 26, 2011)

Another beauty!! I love the "infinity" shapes on the border. Thanks for giving me so much to look forward to making. Can you share who 'she' is named for? I love that all the patterns represent someone special.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

OK, don't leave me in the dark here. Is Stella Luna yet another shawl pattern? Another from Dee? 
Which yarn and needles are you using, and where can I see a pic of the shawl and where can I get the pattern? Thanks.



roed2er said:


> Whooo-hoo! I just finished my alexandra last night and was so lonely missing my lace work, I cast on Stella Luna this morning. If I hurry and get her done in the next couple weeks, I should be right in time for Nadira. And I can hardly wait for Glenallen! At least one of these is going to be in silk --- perfect for summer. Thanks Dee!


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

GrannyGoode said:


> OK, don't leave me in the dark here. Is Stella Luna yet another shawl pattern? Another from Dee?
> Which yarn and needles are you using, and where can I see a pic of the shawl and where can I get the pattern? Thanks.
> 
> 
> ...


I am with you - where are all of these patterns? I must see pictures and look at the patterns.... can I really knit lace?


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

britgirl said:


> DanaKay said:
> 
> 
> > stevieland said:
> ...


This is the first I've heard about Glenallen. When is she coming into the world? And will she be a rectangular or square-shaped work of art?


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Glen Allen is discussed on about pages 98-99. It is one of Dee's designs that she is now perfecting to come out this summer. Stella Luna is not one of Dee's designs but it can be found on Ravelry.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

FREE download, ladies! Gorgeous! *CO 249 sts*, finish by *k3tog*. But the shawl's description indicates it is knitted from the bottom to the top. 
Hmmmm. . . gotta jet, and go back for more.

Here's the link:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stellaluna


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks, Beads!



umozabeads said:


> Glen Allen is discussed on about pages 98-99. It is one of Dee's designs that she is now perfecting to come out this summer. Stella Luna is not one of Dee's designs but it can be found on Ravelry.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Granny: thanks for the link to Stella Luna; that is one interesting concept! Wow!


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Absolutely magnificent. I'm in love.


----------



## Vickie2249 (Mar 13, 2012)

Brilliant ... I can afford that, even in English money!!!! lol 

Vickie xoxox


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

In Silk, That would be Glenallen, were it my decision. Though I think I would go for a silk blend, because it would be more manageable.

I think on Dee's project page om Ravelry she has posted the Glenallen. She is Stevieland on Ravelry also.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you, DanaKay! Going there post-haste.



DanaKay said:


> In Silk, That would be Glenallen, were it my decision. Though I think I would go for a silk blend, because it would be more manageable.
> 
> I think on Dee's project page om Ravelry she has posted the Glenallen. She is Stevieland on Ravelry also.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Found the link to Dee's Glenallen page on Ravelry. WOW!

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/stevieland/glenallen-shawl


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

OMG! It's just so dang beautiful! I am making executive decisions here about yarn. I think I will be saving to give myself some lovely Jaggerspun for my birthday!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! Can't wait for the pattern!!!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

GrannyGoode said:


> Found the link to Dee's Glenallen page on Ravelry. WOW!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/stevieland/glenallen-shawl


WOW is right!!


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh My - it is absolutely gorgeous! Love the color. Sure wish I had your talent....


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

stevieland said:


> vjh1530 said:
> 
> 
> > When are you going to write a book? You certainly have the talent! Think of how many of us here would line up to get it!
> ...


I haven't been knitting with lace for too long, but now I know that my struggle with "normal" household chores is a common issue. I'm not alone! But I really love what I'm knitting. I think I will try the Ashton in the fall... Thanks for making us newbies feel like we can do it!!!!


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

stevieland said:


> vjh1530 said:
> 
> 
> > When are you going to write a book? You certainly have the talent! Think of how many of us here would line up to get it!
> ...


I haven't been knitting with lace for too long, but now I know that my struggle with "normal" household chores is a common issue. I'm not alone! But I really love what I'm knitting. I think I will try the Ashton in the fall... Thanks for making us newbies feel like we can do it!!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

GrannyGoode said:


> OMGosh, you guys! I have been all over missbabs.com website and have found some absolutely gorgeous palettes from which to choose lace, fingering and sock weight yarns. They also carry DK, worsteds, bulky, roving and Aran weights. The monochromatics are pricey at $44.00, but each hank of the monochromatics palette is a whopping 1,250 yards! Half-hanks are also available.
> 
> I have looked at these three palettes so far:
> 1) Monochromatics (semi-solids)
> ...


I missed this post earlier, sorry. The yarn color I used was Violets... it is truly the color of violet flowers, bluish purples... it's hard to photograph.

I know I should tell you this, but I am going to the Maryland Wool and Sheep festival this weekend and Miss Babs has a booth... with hundreds of skeins of her fabulous yarn! Yahoo!!! Be still my heart...


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> OMG! It's just so dang beautiful! I am making executive decisions here about yarn. I think I will be saving to give myself some lovely Jaggerspun for my birthday!


Yeppers, me too! My favorite is the Lilac colorway. Oh hell, I like them all!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

GrannyGoode said:


> This is the first I've heard about Glenallen. When is she coming into the world? And will she be a rectangular or square-shaped work of art?


It was the first lace weight shawl I ever designed, triangular since that's the shape I like to wear. So since she is already designed, I'm releasing her into the world as is..... my alternative shape will be a new one not yet designed.


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

stevieland said:


> You gals are the best! Wow. Like Sunset said, it is wonderful to see our growing family of lace enthusiasts. I have to keep doing these KALs because I would be so lonely without checking in all the time....
> 
> I promise next KAL after Nadira will be a shape other than triangular. I am personally obsessed with them, but I will come up with something different, maybe a semi circle or rectangular... not sure yet. Have to wait until the spirit moves me... which just means that I have to get my butt in gear and start thinking really hard and making little dots swirl around in my head for a while.
> 
> Revan, it will be out in a couple of weeks.


I would love a rectangular that you could make as a stole or a scarf (kind of like Wendy Johnson's True Love Stole)


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

You know I've come to the conclusion that it doesn't matter how long you've been knitting, really, I think it is a state of mind.
I taught myself. I didn't have anyone to say I could or couldn't knit something or tell me something was too hard, so what did I know, If something caught my eye, I knit it. Sure I messed up at times, heck I still do, but I worked at it until I figured it out. Learned a lot that way. 

If you say I can't do that.....its too hard, you are right you can't because you stopped yourself before you could even start or try.
But, If you instead say Oh I like that, I think I'll make it, you will! Sure you may hit snags, but you'll get it worked out, and have a finished piece to show for you effort.
Be careful of how you talk to yourself, when it comes to your craft. You are only limited when you limit yourself!

These days there is all kind of sites on the internet that show "how to" whatever you need to know, videos on 'you tube'.

Funny with all the internet wealth of information, I still buy books and magazines!

If you say you can, you can. If you say you can't, you can't. The choice is always yours.

On household matters, it will wait patiently for you, but the yarn and needles will nag you to death!

That's my story and my message of encouragement and I am sticking to it!


----------



## YorkieMama (Mar 6, 2012)

Lea said:


> Thank you thank you for that link! However, my credit card is smoking due to overuse! LOL What beautiful yarn!


Ditto!! I can't keep my PayPal account topped up either. LOL There are so many beautiful yarns and patterns. What to do......... Have to wait till next pay day to even think of ordering more yarn. 
Another BEAUTIFUL shawl to add to my ever growing list. I am a slow knitter but love the art.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

stevieland said:


> GrannyGoode said:
> 
> 
> > OMGosh, you guys! I have been all over missbabs.com website and have found some absolutely gorgeous palettes from which to choose lace, fingering and sock weight yarns. They also carry DK, worsteds, bulky, roving and Aran weights. The monochromatics are pricey at $44.00, but each hank of the monochromatics palette is a whopping 1,250 yards! Half-hanks are also available.
> ...


Ditto! where was I when that was posted! 
You have fun at the MS&W this weekend. Its deer eyes in the headlights weekend. All that yarn, and supplies! You are right "be still my heart".


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> You know I've come to the conclusion that it doesn't matter how long you've been knitting, really, I think it is a state of mind.
> 
> If you say I can't do that.....its too hard, you are right you can't because you stopped yourself before you could even start or try.
> 
> If you say you can, you can. If you say you can't, you can't. The choice is always yours.


My Kentucky grand-daddy used to say, "Cain't never could do nuthin'!"


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

It is just beautiful. It was worth the wait.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I finally finished my latest design called Nadira. Believe it, or not! I am hoping to have the pattern published in a couple of weeks, but since I know what a few of you have been asking about it, I just blocked it last night and took pics today. So here she is.... I hope she was worth the wait....
> 
> I used Miss Babs Yasmin yarn, about 750 yards, on US3s, and the shawl measures 68" x 34".


looking forward to the pattern...the shawl is lovely


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

It IS beautiful. I did not think that I could be more impressed than I was before - I was wrong. You are awesome - now where do I get your patterns?


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

Another beautiful masterpiece. Love, love, love the colour.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Ravinred - I love the shawl in your avitar! I am sure you already answered this somewhere else, but if I could ask; what pattern and yarn is it? It is gorgeous!!!


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

stevieland said:


> rozzi80 said:
> 
> 
> > ......When will you be putting the pattern out?
> ...


So please tell me how we'll know when the KAL starts & where it will take place! I've not done one of your KAL's before.


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

cwknitnut said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> > rozzi80 said:
> ...


I haven't done one either and I would love to know about it so that I could join in.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

stevieland said:


> kelloggb said:
> 
> 
> > Dee,
> ...


OK. I'm interested. Is anyone else starting this?? I DO have several other projects on my list!


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> > kelloggb said:
> ...


Like you I have several projects in progress right now, but I also was downloading the Ashton pattern before I looked here - so obviously I am adding this to my projects. I just have to get the yarn. I think it would be wise to try this out so that I am ready for the Nadira when it comes out. 
Thank you Dee!!!!


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

Dlclose said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> > kelloggb said:
> ...


I'm planning to do it. But I also have several projects that must get done before that. Maybe we could try starting in the fall? I'll do it with you!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

What DanaKay said: Ditto!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> You know I've come to the conclusion that it doesn't matter how long you've been knitting, really, I think it is a state of mind.
> I taught myself. I didn't have anyone to say I could or couldn't knit something or tell me something was too hard, so what did I know, If something caught my eye, I knit it. Sure I messed up at times, heck I still do, but I worked at it until I figured it out. Learned a lot that way.
> 
> If you say I can't do that.....its too hard, you are right you can't because you stopped yourself before you could even start or try.
> ...


AMEN! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tinyteacup (Jan 19, 2012)

Magnificant.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dana, you have the words of wisdom as always, my friend.

I want again to thank everyone who has given taken the time to give such wonderful feedback about the pattern. It means so much to me and I am very grateful.



cwknitnut said:


> So please tell me how we'll know when the KAL starts & where it will take place! I've not done one of your KAL's before.


I will post the KAL on the main section with the title "Nadira KAL" but will PM anyone here that asked specifically about it who had not participated in my KALs before. And I will probably have one of my test knitters post some pics around the same time... The Pattern itself will be listed in the Classified section here. I'll cross reference everything with links to make it as easy as possible.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you. This will be a first time for me, I am looking forward to being a part of this KAL. I need to order needles. Will be working with cashmere/silk/merino 20:20:60 lace wt so . . . . . . best I've been able to figure out so far I need 32" round, US size 3? - I'm asking.
Thank you,
Jeanne


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Dana, you have the words of wisdom as always, my friend.
> 
> I want again to thank everyone who has given taken the time to give such wonderful feedback about the pattern. It means so much to me and I am very grateful.
> 
> ...


I have not pdricipated in your KALs before, so I would greatly appreciate a PM heads up when it is to start, etc. I really don't know how this is done. This is so exciting! You are very generous in donating your time to us. Thank you!!!!


----------



## vlvanslyke (Feb 3, 2012)

I am so excited about another KAL for a Stevieland shawl. I have 4 rows left on my Alexandra (my first KAL) then off to block we go, so this is perfect timing. I too am on the mission to do all of her shawls. The designs are so beautiful and well written she makes the amazing a must do. 

Danakay your words of inspiration are so true. :thumbup: 

Stevieland I am so appreciative that you share your great talent with us all. Eagerly awaiting the Nadria debut. 

Happy Stitching!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

lawrencji said:


> Thank you. This will be a first time for me, I am looking forward to being a part of this KAL. I need to order needles. Will be working with cashmere/silk/merino 20:20:60 lace wt so . . . . . . best I've been able to figure out so far I need 32" round, US size 3? - I'm asking.
> Thank you,
> Jeanne


I like US3s for lace myself. I knit with pretty average tension. If you have a couple of needle sizes available, you can swatch it a bit and see what you think, but I think you'd be fine with 3s.

I usually start my shawls on shorter 25" cables and then switch to longer ones when the shawl gets bigger, but I have a lot of needles....


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

stevieland said:


> lawrencji said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you. This will be a first time for me, I am looking forward to being a part of this KAL. I need to order needles. Will be working with cashmere/silk/merino 20:20:60 lace wt so . . . . . . best I've been able to figure out so far I need 32" round, US size 3? - I'm asking.
> ...


Thanks for the advice Dee. I actually have a couple of different sizes in 24" cables so this is good to know. I can start with them and then decide.


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

Beautiful, as always!


----------



## SweetLorraine (Oct 22, 2011)

For all who are first timers to a KAL...first of all, this is a great group! You knit at your own pace and start whenever it is convenient for you. Ask questions...Dee or one of us "Shawlettes" (christened during the Ashton KAL) will answer, and you will be surprised how quickly. Post your pictures! We cheer each other on, commiserate over problems, talk out knitting mistakes, and celebrate each completed shawl. Get ready for a great time.............


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

SweetLorraine said:


> For all who are first timers to a KAL...first of all, this is a great group! You knit at your own pace and start whenever it is convenient for you. Ask questions...Dee or one of us "Shawlettes" (christened during the Ashton KAL) will answer, and you will be surprised how quickly. Post your pictures! We cheer each other on, commiserate over problems, talk out knitting mistakes, and celebrate each completed shawl. Get ready for a great time.............


Thank you for this warm and encouraging welcome Sweet Lorraine.


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Dana, you have the words of wisdom as always, my friend.
> 
> I want again to thank everyone who has given taken the time to give such wonderful feedback about the pattern. It means so much to me and I am very grateful.
> 
> ...


That will be wonderful! Thank you.


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

SweetLorraine said:


> For all who are first timers to a KAL...first of all, this is a great group! You knit at your own pace and start whenever it is convenient for you. Ask questions...Dee or one of us "Shawlettes" (christened during the Ashton KAL) will answer, and you will be surprised how quickly. Post your pictures! We cheer each other on, commiserate over problems, talk out knitting mistakes, and celebrate each completed shawl. Get ready for a great time.............


I'm making my first shawl now (a Crystal Palace free pattern - the Panda Silk DK Shawlette with Lace pattern), and I've been struggling on my own, but I've been doing okay so far and texting pictures to a friend. It would be much nicer to be able to share it here.

I do have other projects going before I start my Ashton, but I might have to work on two at once just to enjoy a KAL. Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

stevieland said:


> lawrencji said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you. This will be a first time for me, I am looking forward to being a part of this KAL. I need to order needles. Will be working with cashmere/silk/merino 20:20:60 lace wt so . . . . . . best I've been able to figure out so far I need 32" round, US size 3? - I'm asking.
> ...


How long of cables do you end up using? And do you suggest lace wt or fingerling yarn for beginners?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Plague said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> > lawrencji said:
> ...


I meant to type "24" cables, first of all. I end up on 32" ones, but some companies have 29" and that is fine too. You don't need bigger than that with this size shawl.


----------



## Elda Goetsch (Jul 5, 2011)

Just amazing. What a great talent you have. Wish I could do something like that. In my dreams, maybe. Never seen another one like it. Congratulations.
Elda Goetsch


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

roed2er said:


> Ravinred - I love the shawl in your avitar! I am sure you already answered this somewhere else, but if I could ask; what pattern and yarn is it? It is gorgeous!!!


Hi Debi,

sure you may ask....it is answered elsewhere but who cares! It is Laura Nelkin's Skywalker Shawl....it was my first ever lace anything! and 1st shawl. I am very proud of it. I get oodles of compliments on it! The pattern is on Ravelry

I took Laura Nelkin's Craftsy.com class on lace shawls and as you can see from my results, she is a great online teacher! I am now doing her Clarius Shawl for my mom for mothers day.....not sure if I will get it done in time! That one is only charted so it is a bit slower for me as I am just learning to read the charts.

The yarn I used is Fiesta Baby Boom in Clematis. Even Laura liked the yarn....she usually steers students away from yarn with a lot of colorways as they can take away from the details....I think this yarn actually enhanced them!

Some additional pictures can be found on this thread

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-73174-1.html


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

I am doing my very first prayer shawl, but it is down with thicker wool. Am really looking forward to do a lace shawl as soon as I build up my courage.


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh my goodness that is beautiful!!


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Another beautiful pattern. I can tell I am not going to be working on anything other than shawls for a while!


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

RavinRed - thank you for the reply! I have bookmarked both the pattern and the yarn as your shawl is absolutely stunning! Thanks again, Debi


----------



## Amylynn1345 (Oct 16, 2011)

Beautiful! Please let me know when you begin the KAL. I am currently taking the lace class on craftsy and wow.......I am really enjoying lace! Next on my list is the Ashton but may start this one if it begins before I get to that one! Lol just like one of the other ladies talked about on here.......I really just started knitting a few months ago.....but I pick things up quick and since I taught myself I don't have anyone telling me that something is too difficult. So I just proceed! And if I run into trouble I run to one of my LYS and they are super sweet to help me figure it out! Looking forward to this!


----------



## new knitter (Mar 19, 2011)

I cannot wait for the pattern to start my very first lace shawl  thanks Dee.
God Bless you



stevieland said:


> Dana, you have the words of wisdom as always, my friend.
> 
> I want again to thank everyone who has given taken the time to give such wonderful feedback about the pattern. It means so much to me and I am very grateful.
> 
> ...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Okay Dee, my needles are awaiting!!


new knitter said:


> I cannot wait for the pattern to start my very first lace shawl  thanks Dee.
> God Bless you
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Dee posted on the Alexandra KAL yesterday that it will be sometime next week.


----------



## new knitter (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks CathyAnn for the info



CathyAnn said:


> Dee posted on the Alexandra KAL yesterday that it will be sometime next week.


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

Another stunner! Am getting up the nerve to attempt one of your beautiful designs this summer, Dee.


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

Dee I'm looking forward to getting your pattern for the Nadira shawl I think you have my e-mail thank you.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I looked back to find this as I have been out of commssion since my daughter's husband passed away of sudden cardiac arrest at the young age of 49 leaving my daughte and his 3 children as well as other family and 100's of friends to grieve for him.
Please make sure I am on the list for Nadira which I am sure will help calm me.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

free2knit said:


> Dee I'm looking forward to getting your pattern for the Nadira shawl I think you have my e-mail thank you.


Go to the Nadira KAL and you will find what you need to know about obtaining the pattern. It's on page 1.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

marimom said:


> I looked back to find this as I have been out of commssion since my daughter's husband passed away of sudden cardiac arrest at the young age of 49 leaving my daughte and his 3 children as well as other family and 100's of friends to grieve for him.
> Please make sure I am on the list for Nadira which I am sure will help calm me.


Hi Marilyn. How are you holding up these days? I was thinking about you and your family after I read about this a couple of weeks ago. My heart goes out to you and your daughter and children.

The pattern is out now, PM me for more details.

You take care of yourself, okay?


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

Dee, like so many other knitters, I have been afraid of non-written patterns ie charts. But thanks to you I have found that they are an amazingly wonderful way of reading what my next stitch needs to be. 
I want to thank you for this. 
I would have never paid to take a class in lace using a chart because of the fear factor. But here - I can read the problems and solutions that others have had ... the support of all of the knitters here and especially you for offering your patterns and KAL to us at a price everyone can afford. Thank you. we are all blessed by your being here!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Plague said:


> Dee, like so many other knitters, I have been afraid of non-written patterns ie charts. But thanks to you I have found that they are an amazingly wonderful way of reading what my next stitch needs to be.
> I want to thank you for this.
> I would have never paid to take a class in lace using a chart because of the fear factor. But here - I can read the problems and solutions that others have had ... the support of all of the knitters here and especially you for offering your patterns and KAL to us at a price everyone can afford. Thank you. we are all blessed by your being here!


What a lovely thing to say. You really made my day. It is my pleasure to be sure!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

I just happened to think.....I was working on a shawl pattern after Christmas, and it was all written. I went and bought a tablet of graph paper, and wrote symbols on it to see what I was doing! I guess I was doing charts before I realized it!


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm looking for a shawl pattern that is all written with maybe a graph along side it. I've never made anything using a graph before and want to start simple - anyone have any suggestions on where I might find a shawl pattern that would be set up like this? Thanks


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

mkjfrj said:


> I'm looking for a shawl pattern that is all written with maybe a graph along side it. I've never made anything using a graph before and want to start simple - anyone have any suggestions on where I might find a shawl pattern that would be set up like this? Thanks


Go to the Ashton Shawlette Knit-A-Long. It's been going for six months, and is still going strong. Page one of the KAL tells you how to get the free pattern. It is a tutorial in lace knitting from charts. I jumped at the chance last December when it started because I was intimidated by charts and wanted to learn how. It's the best thing I've ever done in knitting! The designer, Dee (Stevieland), is there to help you along with all of us who are "graduates". Why don't you check it out???

One other thing, the progression of KAL's -- first, the Ashton, then the Alexandra, and now the Nadira -- take you a step further from shawl to shawl, each offering new challenges. (The Alexandra KAL is still going strong too.)


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

mkjfrj said:


> I'm looking for a shawl pattern that is all written with maybe a graph along side it. I've never made anything using a graph before and want to start simple - anyone have any suggestions on where I might find a shawl pattern that would be set up like this? Thanks


Dee's Edwina has both written and charted patterns, if that interests you. I bought my Edwina from Ravelry, but I think you can get it through Dee, too. PM her (Stevieland) thru this site.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you, I'll do that right now.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

mkjfrj said:


> I'm looking for a shawl pattern that is all written with maybe a graph along side it. I've never made anything using a graph before and want to start simple - anyone have any suggestions on where I might find a shawl pattern that would be set up like this? Thanks


Hi! Have you looked at my Ashton shawlette pattern that is a free download on this site? it doesn't have written instructions exactly, but it tells you row by row how to read and work the charts. I'd suggest to download that and check it out... it might surprise you how it really isn't too hard.


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

From someone who was terrified of charts - Dee is spot on!!!! They are better than a word pattern because they are stitch by stitch visual. amazing! they are truly amazing. and Dee is the one to help - she and this wonderful group of knitters!!!! You are not limited to when a class meets - you always have help!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Excuse me, but what is GLENALLEN?



DanaKay said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> > DanaKay said:
> ...


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

marimom said:


> Excuse me, but what is GLENALLEN?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glenallen is a shawl that Dee designed but had not prepared to sell. It's now in her test knitters hands on the road to being made available for sale. Dee has posted her photos of it. You can go to search and find them.


----------



## SweetLorraine (Oct 22, 2011)

marimom said:


> Excuse me, but what is GLENALLEN?
> 
> Another beauty designed by Dee. It is pictured both here in KP and in Ravelry. She will be releasing the pattern in several weeks (if I remember correctly). It is the first shawl she designed, but needed some "encouragement" (think nagging) to release the pattern.


----------



## SweetLorraine (Oct 22, 2011)

Pacific Rose...I see we were answering Marimom's question at the same time.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I really don't understand why she needed so much encouragement to release it. It is a stunning design.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

SweetLorraine said:


> Pacific Rose...I see we were answering Marimom's question at the same time.


Hey SweetLorraine, I saw that, too. It kind of looked like we bumped into each other, but I didn't feel a thing.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Dee's computer crashed with the Glenallen pattern charts and whatever other information she had on the computer, so it has meant that she has had to do the charting and all over again. It took some gentle pushing her in that direction, but now it will soon be available for all of us to knit and enjoy wearing. Yea!


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Knitting!


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> Dee's computer crashed with the Glenallen pattern charts and whatever other information she had on the computer, so it has meant that she has had to do the charting and all over again. It took some gentle pushing her in that direction, but now it will soon be available for all of us to knit and enjoy wearing. Yea!


Oh I am so very, very sorry!!!! I hate it when that happens!!! When I had a computer crash my daughter just said "next time back everything up" - which I still fail to do. 
I lost my entire client list. poof business has never been the same.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

I also am very sorry to hear about your computer crash Dee, and also yours Plaque. As for backing things up, I wouldn't know where to start anyway. It would seem that every so often we have to replace our computer to prevent that happening. So I'm off to research buying a new computer. I don't know much about computers, but was wondering whether a crash can be repaired, or is it on the a new one? Keep smiling ladies. Seamus.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I use two back up methods. First, I copy my most precious file s like my designed beaded tapestries and patterns and my knitting, crocheting and quilting patterns on CDs. Second, I back up everything on flash drives. Both methods are inexpensive when you consider what the lost would cost. For someone like me who designs patterns, the cost could be over 10k.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

My heart sunk when I read that Dee had lost info when her computer crashed. 

I always seem to forget to back-up my computer and it has among other things, our digital photos, and my crochet and knitting patterns. My computer guru hubby took matters into his own hands. He has installed an external hard drive and has programmed my computer to back-up onto it automatically. The guy is definitely a keeper.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I do this too, Beads. Mostly, I use the thumb drives. One of these days, I'm going to purchase one of those hard drives meant for back up that have a terabyte of storage on them.


----------

